

Practical advice for London startups - vide0star
http://blog.smarkets.com/2010/04/22/practical-startup-advice-smarkets-at-geek-n-rolla-2010/

======
buro9
I would back the accountancy stuff, Goodman Jones have been great (I've got
Cetin Suleyman as my accountant there) and Xero is also fantastic.
Additionally I bank with HSBC as they do an auto-sync to Xero and
reconciliation of accounts can be made an incremental task that can be done in
a few minutes.

~~~
JonAtkinson
I actually switched my banking to HSBC just for the Xero integration. I'm
surprised more services haven't picked up on the potential of HSBCnet (the
technology behind the integration) - I can see it being incredibly useful for
all the mint.com clones in the UK.

